# Photoshop Help For Absolute Beginner Required



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

I am after some very very basic help as a Photoshop newbie. I used to have my own (b&w) darkroom, which went a long time ago when film became increasingly rare. I have had various digital cameras over the intervening years but apart from cropping and removing red eye occasionally do no editing.

I now have a half decent DSLR and am signed up for a photography course/tour in the highlands shortly,for some inspiration and tips.

I would really like to start doing work in the 'digital darkroom', but have no experience whatever.

So...

After a basic Google search I am slightly confused even by the various iterations of Photoshop. Could someone explain to me what I should be looking for in terms of the software, where to buy or download if something can be got for free etc etc.

Once I'm up and running, I can follow online tutorials and those that come in the photography magazines, but they all seem to assume prior knowledge.

(If it's important - my kit comprises - Canon Eos 1200d DSLR, a Lenovo Flex 10 running windows 8 and ipad/iphone).

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

I recently bought this

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corel-PaintShop-Pro-X6-Ultimate/dp/B00EI5D04G/ref=sr_1_1/279-0227281-7659441?ie=UTF8&qid=1420547366&sr=8-1&keywords=paint+shop+pro+x6

There are videos in the help section and a detailed manual. What ever you buy stick to one package. This is selling in pc world for Â£39.99

Also take photos in raw+jpeg


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Why do you want to use PhotoShop?

For years, I used to use Ulead's PhotoImpact and was still using it in 2014 even though Corel bought Ulead 10 years ago and didn't continue with the development of PhotoImpact.

I have tried 3 times to get on with Adobe's Photo Elements (cut down PhotoShop) and have finally given up with Elements....I far preferred the much older PhotoImpact.

But towards the end of last year, I decided to buy Corel's PaintShop Pro (see Haggis's link) and I'm glad I did....it works much the same as good old PhotoImpact..and I can finally uninstall Elements.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks chaps - I'll take a look at that.

I suppose I asked for Photoshop as that's all I had really heard of. Just a cursory Google of Paintshop has instilled more confidence in me than Photoshop did.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I use Photoshop all the time, mind you it's an slightly older version of Photoshop than the current one but it does all I need it too. ... However these days I also use Gimp, which is a free to use Photo Imaging software, much like Photoshop and can be found here... http://www.gimp.org/

Gimp, much like Open Office was developed as a community based project and like Open Office has turned out as good as the original, if not a lot better to be honest. Well worth a download and won't cost you a penny.. It does, like Photoshop take a bit of learning but the results you can achieve with it make that process well worthwhile...


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

Haggis said:


> I recently bought this
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Corel-Paint...=1420547366&sr=8-1&keywords=paint+shop+pro+x6
> 
> ...


Has anyone got a link for the PC World @ Â£39.99, I'm on phone and can't find it


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Faze said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > I recently bought this
> ...


No, I couldn't find it at 39.99 either - though I'm still researching, so not buying until I've explored all the possibilities.

edit - I think Amazon is Â£39.99 with free postage. More if you get the download or the ultimate version.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I bought direct from Corel website and it was Â£28.99...this was Nov 2014 but I think they had a special offer going on at the time.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

Faze said:


> Haggis said:
> 
> 
> > I recently bought this
> ...


In store, left over from last stock, phone around. also the version without the plus is down to Â£29.99, bought last week. Bishopbriggs branch Scotland near Glasgow

only problem with this programme is at the beginning it offers file types, if you pick all it switches off internet explorer as default, to fix this un tick internet on selection or select let me select. Silly little thing but could make you annoyed, to access this, 30sec fix under file top left then near the bottom for file selection.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

As the others have mentioned, you don't have to use PhotoShop, there are loads of alternatives out there. I use Corel PhotoPaint, purely because it comes bundled with CorelDraw, which is the software I use for work. I've also got Corel PaintShop Pro, which is a bit more advanced and is sold separately from CorelDraw. Both packages are pretty good though.


----------



## Barryboy (Mar 21, 2006)

No, you don't have to use photoshop - as others say there are plenty of alternatives which are much cheaper and will do most of the same things. However PS is the program of choice for most serious amateurs, pro photographers etc. If you start to get interested in digital manipulation and start buying a few magazines you will find that PS is pretty much the only one covered in any depth, which makes the learning curve for other programs a bit steeper. If you do go down the Elements (which is the one I would recommend) or PS route there is a massive range of youtube vidoes out there to show you how do pretty much anything.

Rob


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

When my old laptop crashed, I lost Adobe Photoshop and Illustrator - couldn't find the original discs to install on my new laptop.

So, for not a lot of money, I bought two equivalent programs - for Mac OS X, but they may be available for Windows - called Pixelmator and iDraw. They do a lot of what my Adobe programs used to do but at a fraction of the price. I do like Photoshop, but I'm just not prepared to spend the money needed to buy it.


----------



## tall_tim (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for all the help.

I downloaded Gimp last night so will give that a whirl for the time being. I also got Photoshop and Photoblend as free apps on the iPhone for mobile editing.

Once I've assessed Gimp, I'll reassess and if my needs must, I'll look into the paid for options, but some sound advice on this thread, so thanks again.


----------



## Haggis (Apr 20, 2009)

tall_tim said:


> Thanks for all the help.
> 
> I downloaded Gimp last night so will give that a whirl for the time being. I also got Photoshop and Photoblend as free apps on the iPhone for mobile editing.
> 
> Once I've assessed Gimp, I'll reassess and if my needs must, I'll look into the paid for options, but some sound advice on this thread, so thanks again.


Gimp? what type of photos are you taking, perhaps the guys can help you edit them.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Barryboy said:


> If you do go down the Elements (which is the one I would recommend)


 :taz:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Haggis said:


> tall_tim said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for all the help.
> ...


Some of us have been on this Forum a long time..... :sadwalk: A post of mine from 11 years ago....sadly, images long since moved / lost / deleted

Fun With The GIMP


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

In a blatant attempt to show off my considerable photo editing skills ( :lol, I'd be happy to look at anything you might be struggling with if you get stuck. I've posted a link to some samples on my website previously, and after asking the Mods for permission first, they agreed to allow it, so I assume it's still OK. Anyway, here's a direct link to my photo editing gallery:

http://davepatey-illustration.com/page6.htm

Obviously if the Mods feel this breaches any rules, please feel free to delete the link, cheers


----------



## stew1982 (Aug 24, 2012)

you would probably be better served to start with, using lightroom (or aperture if you have a mac) which will help organise/catalogue your photos and includes basic editing/adjustment tools - my advice: be organised from the beginning, you'll understand once you have a few thousand photos! (if you don't already).

I find i rarely use PS or an editing suite, but fine tune a lot of my photos in Aperture.

oh and back-up!!!!


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I. Hate. Gimp. Have to use it at work, they keep changing kybd shortcuts, violating basic usability.

I've used Photoshop for years, incredible control and flexibility.If you're not sure, try Photoshop Elements, 70% of the flagship for 30% of the price.

If you camera takes RAW pics, look for an app with RAW capability.


----------



## blackandgolduk (Apr 25, 2005)

I love Photoshop, but once I left a job which would happily pay for the program, I moved over to GIMP. Absolutely love it, free, portable and does everything I need.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I've been using PS Elements for years. Love it.

I was very pleased to be able to download a raw plugin for my camera, which is many years newer than the program.

Do use .raw, so much better...


----------

